
State of Site Search 2019 - PhilipA
https://www.cludo.com/the-state-of-site-search-2019/
======
ndusan-hn
This seems to be really interesting insights they did! Could it be that having
solid search can improve numbers that much?

------
B28han3
Detailed site search overview. With mobile user activity on the rise, site
search is becoming more important for visitors to find content.

